# My exhaust sounds like poopie



## REdb13seR (Jul 26, 2003)

ok i have a hotshot header and a 2.5 inch pipe back from the cat with a universal oval muffler and it sounds like a tin can with a rock in it being shaken up was wondering if a mid-pipe resonator would clear up this hidious sound thansk for any help


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

a resonator will deepen it.. are you sure u dont have any clearence problems if it is vibrating...


----------



## REdb13seR (Jul 26, 2003)

i dont think there is amy problems one of my heat sheilds is loose that might be contributing to it but i dunno thanks for the help


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

if the heat shield is lose it prolly rub again the exhaust and make a funny noise


----------



## qx4'n (Jun 4, 2003)

Just take the muffler off, you'll wake all the neighbors in the middle of the night.


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

one thing i found out, check the collector pipe of the header and see if it hits the oil pan, mine did, reshaped oil pan to clear it, but the raspy noise is still there and it's normal with a header........cherry bomb, 2.25" crush bent exhaust and an rs akimoto oval muffler......sounds better now.....


----------



## dho (May 15, 2002)

My SE-R is having issues with the exhaust. The weld that welds the stillen header to the high flow cat came apart when I shifted to second gear! Talking about loud! I work nights and it came apart on the way to work at 6:15pm tonight. I just took a trip to the gas station down the street and everyone was looking at me when I drove up (10mph 3rd gear!). It was even worse when I had to back up and put it into gear. Just for fun, I accelerated up to 6500rpm and man.... that exhaust (or lack of exhaust) is deafening! At idle it's pretty cool with the JWT S3 cams w/o JWT ECU. Every couple seconds you get this nice cam sound. Sounds like a V8 when you come to a stop or turn off the a/c but the only difference is the V8 has 4 more cylinders.

By the way, I noticed it lacks a lot of torque at the low rpm's. At the top end it seems to be quite a bit faster but who knows, could just be the loud noise that I'm hearing. The car has JWT S3 Cams, HS CAI, Stillen Header, JDM SR20DE w/ possible 10:1, and a high flow cat w/ 2-1/4" exhaust and a tsudo muffler (Not currently connected).


----------

